# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: Chemical Free Flea, Tick and Mosquito Relllent

## Working Poor

I have been using this product for several years. It is marketed primarily to pet and farm animal owners. However, it is safe for human use.

It is a patented product that no one can duplicate. It uses scalar and magnetic frequency and is very high tec. It has to be used as directed it is not meant to kill fleas, mosquitoes and, ticks but, to repel them. It works with the electro-magnetic field of the body of the animal  wearing it. If the animals are currently infested with fleas and ticks they must be removed on animal and their bedding before use of this product. You will have to use something to kill the fleas and ticks for the 1st month as the devise works with the body of animal to generate and field of protection. 

I think it works faster than one month but some people are not good at following directions so for them it may not work or takes longer to work.

I use it all summer to keep mosquitoes and ticks off of me in the garden. It works really well for me. The only problem I have had with it is a neighbor stealing it off of my pets by taking off their collars. The neighbor that was doing this has left and magically I haven't lost one since. Go figure. I said something to him about it and the next week he left the area.


I make $10 off of each sale at this official link with my ID https://www.petprotector.org/?ID=68361 they are also for sale on Amazon if you want to give the profit to someone other than me.  What is most important is that more people learn about  and use the product. It is much cheaper and safer than prescription flea meds which are the only ones that worked for my situation until I found this product. My senor dog almost died from using a prescription flea killer. I had to find something that works because I don't use pesticides in my home or yard.

----------


## Working Poor

The best  non chemical mosquito repellent I have ever used is the Pet Protector disk see link in my signature. It is very safe for humans as well as pets. I can go down to the creek after it rains in the heat of summer and not get one mosquito bite. I not longer use heart worm treatment on my dogs because I know no mosquito will touch them now.

FOr years I have been hearing about all the disease that mosquitoes transit with this new stuff coming out I would not want to take a chance of not having my disk on my person at all times.

----------

